# Sophie



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

Congratulations! She is beautiful!! I'm sure you will have many, many fun filled years with a very loyal, loving dog. This is my 1st puppy, all of my dogs have been adult rescues and every single one of them were wonderful! Thanks for rescuing her (just in case she hasn't learned to say it yet LOL)


----------



## az_melanie (Aug 5, 2012)

Congrats!!! I hope it continues to go smoothly, sounds like it is so far . 

We just had our 'home study' with our local GR rescue and it went well too. Glad to hear your experience went well and I hope ours is similar .


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

Sophie is beautiful!
Thank you for taking her in and giver her a furever home!
my 2 are also.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Thank you, all. Everything has been great so far. Everyone's stories on this forum is the reason why I went with rescue. Thank you for sharing your wonderful experiences with everyone! 

Melanie, good luck to you!


----------



## vcm5 (Apr 20, 2011)

Sophie is beautiful!! Congratulations!!


----------



## goldilover2650 (Jun 14, 2012)

Such a sweet smile! She is beautiful! Congratulations


----------



## Sadie's mum (Mar 1, 2012)

She looks gorgeous! Do you know how old she is? We also have a small Golden rescue - how much does she weigh?


----------



## Goldens R Great (Aug 19, 2010)

Sophie is adorable! Thank you for rescuing!


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

The vet the rescue took her to thinks that she is a year old. She weighs about 35 pounds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations, Sophie is beautiful. Enjoy her, hope you have many wonderful years with her.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless you for opening your heart and home to a rescue. Sophie looks very happy to be home! I have 2 rescued 'special needs' dogs and wouldn't trade them for anything. 
There is no love, like the love of a rescue.


----------



## lynn1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

I had never even heard of rescue until I started reading this forum. It is so great that members here share their stories and promote rescue and responsible breeding. I didn't know about either of them until a couple of years ago when I joined the forum. I'm really glad that I am able to give a home to little Sophie!


----------

